# Ambergate wire works



## Mikeymutt (Aug 19, 2015)

visited this old cable factory,and it was basically just a shell.I was not even going to post anything from here but when I started looking through my photos I did actually quite like them,there was some nice light and greenery coming through.and there was some lovely graffiti.and then just around the corner was a really derpy house,which had virtually all but collapsed in.



































































A few from the derpy house..


----------



## Rubex (Aug 19, 2015)

Definitely worth posting Mikeymutt! I love it


----------



## cunningplan (Aug 19, 2015)

Glad you did, love the graff


----------



## smiler (Aug 19, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Definitely worth posting Mikeymutt! I love it


I think Mikey might have bin pulling our wire about not posting Rubex, Proper Job, Mikey, Thanks


----------



## krela (Aug 19, 2015)

I think I'm going to start calling you the turd polisher.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 19, 2015)

smiler said:


> I think Mikey might have bin pulling our wire about not posting Rubex, Proper Job, Mikey, Thanks



Ha ha seriously smiler. .its only when I looked at them that I really really liked them..


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 19, 2015)

krela said:


> I think I'm going to start calling you the turd polisher.


Turd polisher. .that made me smile ☺


----------



## smiler (Aug 19, 2015)

I really thought you were kidding about not posting this explore, I loved it, from the fern garden at one one end of the building, to the urban artwork it was enjoyable, I would hated not getting a look at it, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm pleased you did post this report,you caught the light really well and some of nicest graff I seen for ages.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 20, 2015)

Wow....yes, you did a top job there. Went much further with the wireworks than I did when I went there the other month.


----------



## borntobemild (Aug 21, 2015)

Great pics - one of those rare occasions when the graffiti actually enhance the look and feel of the place.


----------



## Gramm (Oct 28, 2015)

The Graffiti and greenery in the place are priceless , some folks would pay a fortune for an interior design like that


----------



## byker59 (Oct 28, 2015)

Very atmospheric - well taken pictures - glad you posted them


----------

